# Program Guide Suggestion



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

I tried to see an existing thread to make this suggestion but I couldn't find where to post it. I may call TiVo to see how to send a suggestion directly to the firm. When I (or anyone) tries to search by time of day, I wish TiVo would show the abbreviation (such as HBO, MAX, NBC, etc.) to the left or right of the channel number beside the name of the program. I recently added many premium channels to my lineup and I'd love to be able to determine at a glance what is on the premium channels at a particular time. I'm surprised the Guide isn't more detailed in this regard. It isn't too much to ask, now, is it?! (I for one don't memorize what channel numbers are assigned to the channel source. With so many viewing options I don't imagine many others do so).


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

You can always just use the on screen guide and search by time/day and get the results you are looking for. You can also search by call sign (Showtime, HBO, etc.).

As for submitting a suggestion, there is a sticky in the Suggestions Forum with a link


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

SpiritualPoet said:


> I tried to see an existing thread to make this suggestion but I couldn't find where to post it.


The Tivo suggestion Avenue forum


----------



## lp142 (Sep 23, 2010)

It would be a cool feature if you could see what's getting ready to record as you scroll through the guide.


----------

